# U.S. Navy releases Al Qaeda Terrorist



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

U.S. Navy releases Al Qaeda Terrorist - I can't believe it!!!
The US Navy today announced that it has released a senior Al Qaeda terrorist after questioning him extensively for 27 days while being held prisoner aboard a US aircraft carrier in the Arabian Sea.

In a humanitarian gesture, the terrorist was given $50 in US currency and a white 1962 Ford Fairlane automobile upon being released from custody.




The attached photo shows the terrorist on his way home just after being released by the Navy.


​


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 17, 2009)

That picture is actually kinda sad because that is exactly what President Obama is doing with the closing of the Guantánamo Bay base and the 9/11 families are aghast with Obama's politically correct decision to release the terrorists. What if the terrorists somehow were able to hold the entire USA hostage then how can you trust Obama ? 

I think Obama forgot this famous quote ...

*"Appeasement, Chamberlin style never works."*


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 17, 2009)

StrongFighter said:


> That picture is actually kinda sad because that is exactly what President Obama is doing with the closing of the Guantánamo Bay base and the 9/11 families are aghast with Obama's politically correct decision to release the terrorists. What if the terrorists somehow were able to hold the entire USA hostage then how can you trust Obama ?
> 
> I think Obama forgot this famous quote ...
> 
> *"Appeasement, Chamberlin style never works."*


 This is the Comedy Cafe forum... anyone attempting to get serious in here will be lashed with a wet noodle!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anybody know the real story behind that photo?  Could be a 'shop, but it looks like the kind of thing that servicemen would do if they happened to have an old car and an aircraft carrier.  :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 17, 2009)

Getting the car on board in the first place past the "old man" aka Captain of the ship is going to be a tremendous feat in the first place... secondly to actually find a means to launch one using the catapult system which is designed for planes not cars and also ensuring that the car doesn't strike the hull of the ship as it begins to sink as those carriers DO have a considerable draft. Not to mention the photo caption reads 2003... it needs to be changed I think. 

Still my first thought is... what a waste of fifty bucks and a good car.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think that's photoshopped from a French car commercial back in the 80's, and it's a French carrier.

_edit_: Found it! Here


----------



## grydth (Feb 17, 2009)

I had never seen how waterboarding was actually done.......


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

It was sent to me and I got a laugh so I posted it in hopes of giving someone a laugh too...


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2009)

elder999 said:


> I think that's photoshopped from a French car commercial back in the 80's, and it's a French carrier.
> 
> _edit_: Found it! Here


 
Thanks for sharing...The commerical is great...LOL..


----------

